

Help me get in touch with e1ven. - myoung8

Since HN doesn't support PMs, I'm resorting to this...<p>I'm trying to get in touch with Colin Davis, username = e1ven<p>Colin, if you see this, would you mind sending me your email address (myoung8@stanford.edu)? I'd like to chat about ChronX and online TCGs.<p>Thanks!
======
rms
probably worth sending something to <http://www.chronx.com/techsupport.php>

~~~
e1ven
I'm sorry that you're having a hard time getting a hold of me!

For what it's worth, I've added my email address to my profile, and I've
followed up via email.

If anyone else ever needs to get in contact with with me, the most efficient
way is probably to write to cdavis@darkenedsky, or to call, at
888-456-6282x801

